# Hour meter problem on 6403



## christophercale (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello All - 

The LCD Hour Meter on my 2004 6403 is not working. There is nothing visible on the display. All other components on the instrument cluster are working.

I'm wondering if it's just a problem with the LCD display. Anybody else had this issue? Doing some online research I see that some folks have had problems with the LCD, but I could not find a good answer for this particular tractor.

Can this be repaired without having to replace the entire instrument cluster? Can I purchase an external hour meter?

Thanks -

Christopher


----------

